# The brave new world of DIY faecal transplant



## Brill (Oct 12, 2014)

:dead:

There are no words.

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27503660

You would have to be desperate to take a sample of your husband's excrement, liquidise it in a kitchen blender and then insert it into your body with an off-the-shelf enema kit. This article contains images and descriptions which some might find shocking.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2014)

I started reading that article with a very judgmental attitude... But that's actually pretty cool. I'd be proud give any SS member my shit 

I won't take anti-biotics now without taking a pro-biotic.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2014)

The Brits have a rather interesting and unique view on such matters:-"....


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 12, 2014)

If we do the SSSS this year, I know what I'm sending out as a gift!


----------



## Dame (Oct 12, 2014)

fox1371 said:


> If we do the SSSS this year, I know what I'm sending out as a gift!


@Marauder06 - Do NOT give me @fox1371 as an SSSS!


----------



## Dame (Oct 12, 2014)

pardus said:


> I started reading that article with a very judgmental attitude... But that's actually pretty cool. I'd be proud give any SS member my shit
> 
> I won't take anti-biotics now without taking a pro-biotic.


Since when is it only SS members you give shit?


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 17, 2014)

WTFO?!


----------

